# End grain pot call blanks?



## sprucegum (Jun 25, 2013)

I am not a call maker but I love cutting blanks for you guys. I have been toying with the idea of trying to saw one or more 4 X 4 cants from some real soft spalty stuff that needs stabilization than process it into end grain blanks. Seems like it would make some really nice looking calls. Has anyone done it?


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 25, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> I am not a call maker but I love cutting blanks for you guys. I have been toying with the idea of trying to saw one or more 4 X 4 cants from some real soft spalty stuff that needs stabilization than process it into end grain blanks. Seems like it would make some really nice looking calls. Has anyone done it?



I'm game...


----------



## myingling (Jun 28, 2013)

Ive made a few makes for some good lookin calls 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2533.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2535.jpg


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 28, 2013)

myingling said:


> Ive made a few makes for some good lookin calls
> 
> http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2533.jpg
> 
> http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2535.jpg


That is a nice looking call. At least I know it can be done so I think I will go ahead and make some blanks next time I am into some likely looking wood. My thoughts are that the softer stuff that will really drink up some stabilizer will work the best. Is that a safe assumption? Thanks Dave


----------

